# Seattle/Tacoma Herf @ Smokey Joes in Fife Friday Oct 26



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Seattle/Tacoma Herf @ Smokey Joes in Fife Friday Oct 26 with PapaJohn, Fishbead2, Papichulo. Who else out there? Zoomschwartz and Lenguamor are you out there. Thinking about 1830 hours, or 6:30 PM for you civilians:tu:ss


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> Seattle/Tacoma Herf @ Smokey Joes in Fife Friday Oct 26 with PapaJohn, Fishbead2, Papichulo. Who else out there? Zoomschwartz and Lenguamor are you out there. Thinking about 1830 hours, or 6:30 PM for you civilians:tu:ss


I let Ken "Zoomschwartz" know about it and since it is on a Friday it should bring a smile to his face.:ss

Anyone know how to get into contact with Joe. I PM'd him the other day about a possible herf this week but have not heard back yet.

John


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> I let Ken "Zoomschwartz" know about it and since it is on a Friday it should bring a smile to his face.:ss
> 
> Anyone know how to get into contact with Joe. I PM'd him the other day about a possible herf this week but have not heard back yet.
> 
> John


Found Joe's phone number and left a message.

Brent...think we will need to send out a recon team to snag the guy this time?


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Found Joe's phone number and left a message.
> 
> Brent...think we will need to send out a recon team to snag the guy this time?


He has to show this time. Tell him he may bring the flavor of the week:tu Who else may we contact?


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> He has to show this time. Tell him he may bring the flavor of the week:tu Who else may we contact?


If your talking Joe I don't have a clue. Otherwise if your talking other local BOTL I'm sure Charlie will be putting out the word.


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm going to miss the first area herf since I joined cs? You guys are killin' me! lol Jim Gaffigan's doing a show at CWU, so I'm heading out there to meet a bunch of friends for the show! I'll let my buddy from UW know about it, and see if he's interested. Sorry I won't be able to make it, I was really looking forward to a chance to meet some local dudes. I suppose that's just another excuse to do another one... But to those who can make it, enjoy!
Adam


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

Someday I'll make one of these deals. I'm going to a Halloween party with the eight year old that night. Have a great time guys. Later on Friday, I'll light up a big giant well aged powerhouse in your honor. 

Thanks for keepin' 'em goin', I'll cross paths with you soon enough.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Crap! I cannot make it up there this Friday.  You guys have fun.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> Crap! I cannot make it up there this Friday.  You guys have fun.


Dave, we will be having more. WE would love to have you come up there. As for the others we understand.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> Dave, we will be having more. WE would love to have you come up there. As for the others we understand.


Let me know when they are happening. I can arrange my schedule with some lead time.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Was just there last night but if "The Lost Soldier" aka Joe is rumored to attend I will definately have to make it. For those who have never been to Smokey Joes or herfed with the group, you really should make it to one of the herfs! Great guys, great cigars, great conversation and a great place to smoke! hope to meet some fellow non SJ initiated Gorillas this Friday!:chk


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Let me know when they are happening. I can arrange my schedule with some lead time.


This one was really short notice because the Air Force "guy" was waiting traveling orders. Past herfs at Smokey Joes have been set up with ample notice. Their is always next time.:tu


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> This one was really short notice because the Air Force "guy" was waiting traveling orders. Past herfs at Smokey Joes have been set up with ample notice. Their is always next time.:tu


:tu


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> I let Ken "Zoomschwartz" know about it and since it is on a Friday it should bring a smile to his face.:ss
> 
> John



I plan on being there and to heck with O/T on Saturday. I'm gonna have some fun:chk


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Zoomschwortz said:


> I plan on being there and to heck with O/T on Saturday. I'm gonna have some fun:chk


Hey I remember O/T at the Lazy B....sucked at times. BTW, you bringing your buddy again?


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Hey I remember O/T at the Lazy B....sucked at times. BTW, you bringing your buddy again?


I'll ask if he would like to join us again.

I am looking forward to this:tu

Take care everyone.

Ken


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Zoomschwortz said:


> I'll ask if he would like to join us again.
> 
> I am looking forward to this:tu
> 
> ...


 Ken, I feel bad I did not speak to your friend. John and I were busy talking Army.

Dave, John is right I apologize for the short notice.

Joe, please show up friend.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> Ken, I feel bad I did not speak to your friend. John and I were busy talking Army.
> 
> Dave, John is right I apologize for the short notice.
> 
> Joe, please show up friend.


No worries. Next time, B.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Come on guys! Not a pic anywhere? We call these alleged herfs :r


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Come on guys! Not a pic anywhere? We call these alleged herfs :r


Dave, we are always posting pics. We even had a pic with Joe aka Lenguamor several months back.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

:chk


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

:bl :tu


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Come on guys! Not a pic anywhere? We call these alleged herfs :r


Ask and you shall receive.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=106199


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> Ken, I feel bad I did not speak to your friend. John and I were busy talking Army.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

ok, here is the proof as requested......


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Bump

See you guys tonight.

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Looking forward to it! Glad this one was on a Friday!!!!!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> :bl :tu


OK Joe

Next time I'm going to leave a trail of breadcrumbs for you to follow down to Smokey Joes. :ss


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Great meeting everyone that was at Smokey Joe's last night. Had a great time and am looking forward to the next one.!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

We had an awesome time last night. We had one missing in action. Supposely he had a date with a youngun:tu Boom chicka wah wah! :chk 

Just kidding Joe! Where the hell were you brother?


----------

